# Seems the haunt was big in Albania! lol



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Word filtered back to me that video was taken of the haunt in action on Halloween night, then put on FB, and it's been well received in Albania where the guy is originally from, lol. It seems their first reaction was wtf??? heehee Now I've got to get him to get me a copy of that video, There was no such thing as my filming as it was going on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're now an International Man of Haunting


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, upgraded from international fugitive.......


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You tease. I hope you can get a link soon.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Me too, still trying to track it down.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you ever find the Albania porn, I mean Halloween video?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ Seeing as I live close to Albany, NY I find your comment offensive. I am reporting you to all 100 mods.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No, Albanian porn I have plenty of, I still can't get a link to that walk through vid though. Finally have the castle down so now maybe there's time to track it down before I pass out cold each night.

No Debbie, I didn't say Albanyania.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope you can find the link. I sent a link for our haunt video from last year to some folks I met from China, but Youtube is blocked for them so they couldn't view it.


----------

